# Bashed version of the siamese twins



## 13AL (Jan 8, 2009)

Not siamese anymore but still twins. A very bashed version from Dave Goodfellow's plans. The flywheels where made last April along with most of the engine, was able to finnish it over the holidays. The cylinders are 1" aluminum bar, 1.75 long with brass lining.





The base is 1/4 plate made to look like marble.




The cylinders are textured to look cast.




The valve knob is from 1/2 steel bar.




The valve guides are also lined with brass.




The crank weights are attatched with grub screws so I can change the crank from 90 to 180 degrees. It was fun to build as my second engine.
Kurt


----------



## Maryak (Jan 8, 2009)

Kurt,

Very Nice :bow:

What techniques did you use to get the marbling and texture effects ???

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## 13AL (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Maryak!
I'm afraid the techniques are nothing special, shake n shoot gloss black and a stiff brush for the base and shake n shoot textured flat black for the cyls right out of the can. :-[
Kurt


----------



## rake60 (Jan 8, 2009)

Beautiful version of the Siamese Twins engine Kurt!

Have you shown your build Dave Goodfellow?
If you have not, please do!

Rick


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice engine Kurt. I like the effects you did to the cylinders and base. Is there a video in our future ;D?

Cheers,


Phil


----------



## 13AL (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks rick!
I don't know if Dave would like what i've done with it :

Thanks phil!
Yes, video soon. :big:


----------



## 4156df (Jan 8, 2009)

Kurt,
Very nice engine. Any chance of a few more photos and some discussion on making the control knob?
Dennis


----------



## 13AL (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Dennis!
This is my second engine with zero experience in machining, I don't know if something will work until i try it, to attempt to capture in pictures would be a waste of film batteries :big:
I drilled the end of the steel rod, parted off a slice, very much like Firebird (Rich) did in "A work in progress", "A small boiler" pg 20. Then pressed it onto a mandrel, shaped one side, removed and flipped it and finished the second side, the shape is free hand, a little X, a little Y. It is the smallest piece I have made ( need a smiley pounding chest) :big:
Kurt


----------



## Maryak (Jan 9, 2009)

13AL  said:
			
		

> Thanks Dennis!
> ( need a smiley pounding chest) :big:
> Kurt



This is as close as I could find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## davegood (Jan 9, 2009)

Beautiful job! Much nicer than my original Siamese Twins! In answer to one of your messages on the list, I do like what you've done with it. It's always been my hope that people will improve on my plans, and you have certainly done that. I wonder if you'd let me add one of your pictures to my website? Also, the video when you have that. Pictures of other people' versions encourage people to improve on my designs.

Congratulations on a great job!  :

Dave Goodfellow


----------



## 13AL (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi Dave, Thank you for the kind words, I am happy you like it! it was a fun and challenging build.
It would have been closer to your design if I had the correct materials.
You are welcomed to use the photos and videos as you wish, I would be honored if you added it to your website. Stay tuned for the video.
Thanks for reading my post.
Kurt


----------



## 13AL (Jan 10, 2009)

To the vids!
In the first you will notice the crank throws are at 90 degrees.
In the second the throws are at 0, both on the same power stroke, it's a little harder to keep running at slow speeds when set at zero, heavier flywheels would help. The flywheel spokes become visible at slow speeds, that is not the camera, you can actually see them, almost count the revs.
[youtube=425,350]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wDAGMeYols8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wDAGMeYols8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
[youtube=425,350]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_Dtgr7mh3fk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_Dtgr7mh3fk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
I'm happy, heck, even the vids worked. :big:


----------



## rake60 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'd say you have every right to be happy with *THAT!*

Great build of the Siamese Twins!

Rick


----------



## artrans (Jan 10, 2009)

Thats great good job :bow: :bow: now add brians governor and you set your way ahead of me no motor yet done and of cause no vids  congrats are in order good post


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice job! I really like the flywheels.

Eric


----------

